# 410ga good fo anything?



## ksfowler166

I have used a 410ga to hunt dove with limited success.


----------



## ToConfuz

Some of us eastern type folks think they'er great for grouse. Easy to swing in the heavy cover - sometimes for a one handed shot.


----------



## darkgael

> Some of us eastern type folks think they'er great for grouse.


Yep, keep the shots reasonable - easy to do in the huckleberries - and it works. A plus is that the guns themselves are so light that they are easy to carry all day.
I also use mine for informal Trap shooting. 
Pete


----------



## duckp

Like many I'm sure I grew up shooting waterfowl,pheasants,grouse etc with one.First a single,then a mod 42 pump.Great way to learn restraint and quick,accurate shooting.
Still a fun deal with early season pheasants.Again,restraint required.They are much more than a home defense pistol in the right hands.


----------



## BodyCount

If you have a good pointer it helps a lot, you can kill uplands birds with that .410 much easier if you know where they are going to pop up.


----------



## darkgael

Crazy:


> the slugs can take out deer better than a 12ga.


I am a fan of the .410 but you gotta explain that one to me. How does a 90 grain slug, even a fast 90 grain slug, work better than a 450 grain slug which carries more energy farther and makes a bigger hole. It is similar to saying that a .357 handgun works better for deer than a .30-06.
Just thinking....and askin"
Pete


----------



## rasmusse

When I was young I used to swap shotguns with my friends who had .410 bolt action repeaters. I had my own H&R single barrel 20ga or my Dad's Ward's Hercules 12ga single barrel. This was during pheasant hunting season and I was able to regularly take the roosters that flushed up close. On the long range shots I wished I had that 36 inch barrel 12ga Hercules. : )


----------



## wingseek

going to let my 7 year old duck hunt with a .410 this winter.....Going to use HeviShot Duck
.410 shells to improve his chances. To say that he is excited is a VAST UNDERSTATEMENT


----------



## Jig Master

I have hunted upland game with both a 3" chambered full choke H&R single shot, and a Charles Daily O/U 3" chamber bored imp. cyl. and mod.. Both guns had 26" barrels. I hunted dove, grouse, pheasant, woodcock, squirrel, and rabbit both with and without dogs. I used both 2&1/2" & 3" shells loaded with shot sizes ranging from #9s down to #4s, and all I can say is that .410 cal. shotguns are game cripplers. The O/U was very accurate with 2&1/2" slug loads out of the top barrel.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6

I thought .410's couldn't be used for waterfowl??? I must be wrong but why in the world would you want to use a .410 for waterfowl???


----------



## Jig Master

I once owned two .410 caliber (not gauge) shot guns. One was a cheap H&R single shot, the other was a Charles Daly O/U. The o/u was very accurate in the top barrel with 2 1/2" slug loads. When it came to hunting upland game, rabbits, snowshoe hare, squirrel, dove, snipe, ruffed grouse, pheasant, and woodcock, using birdshot, I found the 410 to be a game crippler. If I hadn't had a dog, I would have lost much of the game I hit. I have hunted with 20 and 12 gauge guns, and there just is no comparison in performance on game. I think a 410 would be great for skeet shooting but not good for upland game.


----------



## Jig Master

I once owned two .410 caliber (not gauge) shot guns. One was a cheap H&R single shot, the other was a Charles Daly O/U. The o/u was very accurate in the top barrel with 2 1/2" slug loads. When it came to hunting upland game, rabbits, snowshoe hare, squirrel, dove, snipe, ruffed grouse, pheasant, and woodcock, using birdshot, I found the 410 to be a game crippler. If I hadn't had a dog, I would have lost much of the game I hit. I have hunted with 20 and 12 gauge guns, and there just is no comparison in performance on game. I think a 410 would be great for skeet shooting but not good for upland game.


----------



## dakotashooter2

I started hunting with a single shot 410. My game was ruffed grouse and teal, both which fell handily to the 410. I learned right away tha #4s were worthless in the 410 unless you were spitting distance. Just not enough pellets for a decent pattern. I don't have a dedicated 410 but do have a set of Savage four tenners for my 20 gage O/U. I discovered that combo with extra full screw in chokes produces a pretty good pattern and I'm contemplating using it for some teal hunting. I regularly smack pigeons out to 30 yards and I'm not that good a shot with it.


----------



## dsm16428

wingseek said:


> going to let my 7 year old duck hunt with a .410 this winter.....Going to use HeviShot Duck
> .410 shells to improve his chances. To say that he is excited is a VAST UNDERSTATEMENT


WAIT! You seriously opened another account and just left off the "er" from your screen name??!! You are a real piece of work there WING SEEKER! Do you really think hunters are that stupid??!!

:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:


----------



## alleyyooper

When I was a really young fellow My dad got me a beat up single shot 410, 44 lug in one Iver Johnson shot gun. It worked OK on the partrages, rabbits and squirrels we hunted in the farm wood lot. I did learn to dislike that gun cause the 2 1/2 inch shells cost as much and some times more than the 12ga shells. Some times you couldn't even find them in the stores in town. Was the first gun I had for deer hunting too with a slugs. Not what I would call a perfect close range deer gun either.
I got a job picking rocks from new ground off a neighbours place in my spare time of which there wasn't a lot of growing up on our own farm. Took me 4 months of hard work to have enough to buy a used 16ga. pump and several boxes of shells for it before hunting season.
I'd never give a kid a 410 to hunt with todahy, shells for the 410 are expencive compaired to the 20ga. and up. 20 gauge can fire shells with as little recoil as a 410 with more shot.

I have one but it was one given to me cause the former owner got a 20 ga.

 Al


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

My earliest memory of shooting a shot gun was my cousin and I using a single shot .410 to take out pidgeons as they flew in and out the barn. So for pest controll they can be pretty handy.


----------



## alonder

I want to invite you to watch only 2 videos AT YOUTUBE .410 Ga semi automatic shotgun as Tomahawk








THEN CHECK http://www.tomahawk.com.tr/410.htm
ACTIVE BARREL AND NO RECOIL


----------

